# Poll: Favorite all-time fitness trends?



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitness trends come and go like pop stars. Since we are all obvious trendsters...

what was/is your favorite fitness fad?? Anything! Clothing, exercises, videos... 

Some of mine were:

- Jayne Fonda's workout in the 80s. I know, I know, I was super young, but my mom did it. It was my first exposure to fitness and I loved it! Oh the 80s...

- Body suits with tights and a belt (headband optional). OK so lame now, I know, but honestly in the 80s I loved this crap.

- Tae Bo/Boxercise. This was popular late 90s. I really liked it. It was hard!

My faves right now are:

- BOSU ball. OMG how did we make it like 80 years of fitness without this thing?

- Yoga wear. OK seriously, I don't do a lot of yoga so I am a poser but I live in this stuff. I love it!

Post your faves!


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 24, 2006)

I used to be addicted to Step classes....but my thighs got way to muscley.
Now I'm just a blob.  Or at least that's how I feel today, lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2006)

spinning.
and honestly? MaxForm fitness.
And, yes, I love yoga pants and trackpants and ipod. *nods*
Oh and women not being afraid to lift weights.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 24, 2006)

OH! Spinning! Good one Shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And ipod - who could forget the non-optional, best gym friend ever ipod...


----------



## Wattage (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I used to be addicted to Step classes....but my thighs got way to muscley.
Now I'm just a blob.  Or at least that's how I feel today, lol._

 
Aww! It's OK, I feel like a blob today too... a big, pastey blob. Went outside and it is so nice but I didn't want to blind anyone with my hardcore pastey bod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Step classes were HUGE! I think they stayed around for a good near ten years!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2006)

another thing was the 'powercut' classes i took when I lived in GA.

Ahhh.
one hour of low intensity cardio combined with repetitious lifting of light weights.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_........
- Jayne Fonda's workout in the 80s. I know, I know, I was super young, but my mom did it. It was my first exposure to fitness and I loved it! Oh the 80s...

- Body suits with tights and a belt (headband optional). OK so lame now, I know, but honestly in the 80s I loved this crap


- BOSU ball. OMG how did we make it like 80 years of fitness without this thing?

- Yoga wear. OK seriously, I don't do a lot of yoga so I am a poser but I live in this stuff. I love it!......_

 
Holy smokes!  Blast from the past!  I remember my mom doing the Jane Fonda workout too!  Tee hee hee!  If you want a super-huge, cheesy blast of the body-suits/tights thing, watch the movie Perfect with Jamie Lee Curtis and John Travolta.  You will pee your pants laughing!  So ridiculous!  

Fill me in, what is BOSU?

Yoga wear, a way of life!!!!!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Holy smokes!  Blast from the past!  I remember my mom doing the Jane Fonda workout too!  Tee hee hee!  If you want a super-huge, cheesy blast of the body-suits/tights thing, watch the movie Perfect with Jamie Lee Curtis and John Travolta.  You will pee your pants laughing!  So ridiculous!  

Fill me in, what is BOSU?

Yoga wear, a way of life!!!!!_

 
OMG Just thinking about the Jane Fonda reminded me that my mom had the record - a record!! LOL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOSU (stands for both sides up) Balls are like an exercise ball, but cut in half. You have most likely seen them in gyms or fitness mags, they are super hot on the fitness scene right now!

I like BOSU so much because it is much more versatile than an exercise ball, smaller and easier for people to use who aren't super colosally coordinated and need to build core strength. The exercise ball is good, but can be difficult and often dangerous for those who lack core stability.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 1, 2006)

my absolute favorite trend are all these new dance cardio workout classes- belly dancing, salsa, bhangra, strip cardio... etc


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_my absolute favorite trend are all these new dance cardio workout classes- belly dancing, salsa, bhangra, strip cardio... etc_

 
A acquaintance of mine does the strip cardio.  She started to tell me about it at a party, but we got interrupted.  I really wonder how you get a good workout in with huge f*ck me pumps on?  Has anyone taken these classes?


----------



## pink-xpong (May 6, 2006)

im addicted to under armour
lululemon

and i LOVE the fact that women are now realizing that they wont get butch from lifting weights


----------



## Wattage (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_ I really wonder how you get a good workout in with huge f*ck me pumps on?  Has anyone taken these classes?_

 





 AHAH!! I laughed really hard when I read this!

I haven't taken them but they have been pretty hot in Vancouver over the past two years. They even offer them at my university's rec centre!! From what I gather, it's a lot of squating type moves, lying on the floor, pushing yourself up, etc. LOL, I dunno if they actually wear f*ck me pumps but I DO know I am going to be stealing that term - I love it!!

Thanks MW! I am always stoked to add something to my repetoire


----------



## Wattage (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink-xpong* 
_im addicted to under armour
lululemon

and i LOVE the fact that women are now realizing that they wont get butch from lifting weights_

 
Oh Lululemon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love their stuff because someone finally makes something long enough for me... Too bad they are flaking out and starting to make their stuff oversees.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 29, 2007)

foam roller 
fitness ball (makes a great desk chair too).. i have a friend who can kneel on this and type at the computer at the same time.. im slowly working on this
resistance bands

and in response to the BOSU ball...
in my therapeutic modalities class we lined up a bunch of them and ran across all of them. difficult, but FUN!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 29, 2007)

love yoga.  my body just responds really well to yoga (i figure it's a trend cos of the attention it's gotten from hollywood)!!  and i love yoga-wear.  VS makes these great fold-over pants that are long enough for me and they don't break the bank.  alls i need is those pants and a ribbed tank and i'm good to go!


----------



## supernova (Dec 1, 2007)

I love Pilates on DVD, and Hip Hop dancing DVDs. I just recently borrowed Carmen Electra's Aerobic Striptease DVD's and it isn't high intensity really, but it does help strengthen your legs and abs. Its fun and it makes you feel really sexy. Also I don't think I could live without my Ipod!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 1, 2007)

Yoga Booty Ballet and Turbo Jam DVDs are AWESOME!  Bellydance aerobics is fun and great cardio too.


----------



## XShear (Dec 1, 2007)

Yoga (hard as hell, but it melts away the dreaded "back fat") and the fitness ball (I had so much fun with those when I was little! I use to love throwing it down the stairs and smacking it up against the wall)!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweatbands for sure..head and wrist


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 26, 2007)

I know this old but it's a fun thread, I love the whole yoga/pilates craze the two combined are the best thing for a nicely toned body, also the dance-exercise craze especially belly dancing. Blasts from the past would be tae bo, *in Billy Blanks voice* '1...2...3...4...count it...count it...' and those morning show aerobics routines.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if anything, my spouse got me an AbLounge at walmart and let me tell you IT WORKS.
You can do sit ups forever in a comfy position and yes you do sweat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Google Image Result for http://www.internetshopuk.com/internetshopuk/Image/ablounge_1.jpg


----------

